# مطلوب الرسم الهندسى لشقة 80 متر



## medotorkey (8 فبراير 2009)

المطلوب التالى
1\ غرفتين نوم
2 \ صالة
3\ غرفة جلوس(انترية)
4\حمام
5\مطبخ




ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## arso1967 (18 يوليو 2009)

مشكور حبيبي و جهد رائع جدا


----------



## العيناء (18 يوليو 2009)

اخى الكريم ...

لكى يتم مساعدتك ...عليك بوضع البيانات كاملة ....
اين قطعة الارض....وهل انت معنى بتشكيل المنزل ام معنى بالوظيفة واستغلال المساحة مع عدم التاجاهل التام للشكل

المساحة بالتحديد ...


----------



## hananfadi (18 يوليو 2009)

دائما اسال الاخوة الكرام بوضع المعلومات الكافية عن قطعة الارض المراد تصميمها بالاخص عدد الواجهات و الابعاد يعني كم متر في الطول و كم متر في العرض لان المساحة وحدها لا تكفي


----------



## رومية (29 يوليو 2009)

حضرتك لازم ترفع رسمة عليها ابعاد الارض
واتجاه الشمال بالنسبة للقطعة

وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## hananfadi (29 يوليو 2009)

pour koi tu ne repond pas mr medo???????????


----------



## ahmedmagdi (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الرجاء الرد اريد رسم هندسى لشقة 65 متر وشكرا


----------



## محمد جابررشوان (27 ديسمبر 2009)

وضع وسائل الدعايا والاعلان ووسائل الاتصال من خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى

المراقب


----------



## wadee.farag (21 يناير 2010)

اريد رسم كركي لقطعه ارض14مترفي 9متر ال14متر وجه علي شارع 4متر والشارع الخلفي لي فتح فيه شبابيك و9متر شرق وغرب جار اريد رسم كركي لهزي القطعه رسمه شقه ورسمه شقتين وشاكرا لمن يرسلها الي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jakoar (17 فبراير 2010)

اريد رسم هندسي لشقة مساحتها 200متر مثلا ثلاثه عرف + صالون + هول + حمامين + بلكونات او اى اقتراحات اخرى ارجو الافادة ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## mohamad alharbi (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا يامهندس


----------



## على ابو اشرف (2 يناير 2011)

رجاء الافادة 
اريد رسم هندسى لقطعة ارض 6.5 متر واجهة وامتداد 11 متر يوجد جيران من الشمال واليمين والواجهة على شارع 4 متر ويوازيها شارع 2متر يمكن فتح شباك 50*50 فقط


----------



## عيدالمعصرة (7 يناير 2011)

اخوانى الاعزاء الرجاء مساعدتى برسم كروكى لمساحة ارض اريد ان اعملها شقة-------- المساحة 64 متر بالضبط ---------- الطول 8متر والعرض 8متر على واجهة الشارع اى المساحة مربعة الشكل ------------ وارغب فى شقة مكونة من 3 حجرات + حمام ومطبخ + مكان للسلم للدور الثانى ويكون لكم كل الشكر


----------



## moo (8 يناير 2011)

مطلوب ديكور داخلي لصالة 8*5 متر2 معيشة


----------



## اسماعيل2020 (9 يناير 2011)

لايمكن تصميم اي قطعة ارض ما لم هناك كروكي لقطعة الارض يحدد ابعادها ومساحتها وجيرانها واتجاهاتها


----------



## elostaaz (5 يوليو 2011)

الاخوة الافاضل اعزكم الله ارجو المساعدة فى رسم كروكى لقطعة ارض مساحتها 80 متر بيانتها كالتالى:
الامام 7.5 متر على الشارع ( الواجهة) ومن الخلف 8 متر اليمين 10.25 م واليسار 10.55 الجيران من 3 جهات 
مطلوب محل صغير + غرفة على الواجهة وغرفتين نوم وحمام ومطبخ وصالة واكون لكم من الشاكرين 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## nabilde25 (6 يوليو 2011)

https://rapidshare.com/files/3712592030/etage_courant.dwg


----------



## saifhaggag (6 يوليو 2011)

*, هل توجد تصميمات على طراز حسن فتحي ؟ وهل يمكن تنفيذها بالفعل على أرض الواقع في أيامنا هذه ؟ حيث أنني لدي رغبة في بناء منزل بهذا الأسلوب . رجاء الرد*


----------

